# Wood Handlebars



## ohdeebee (Feb 23, 2013)

Just picked these up. Obviously early, but when were these used? Also looking for an approximate value. I remember a couple years back when a few popped up on the bay and sold in the $200 range if I'm remembering correctly. Does that seem about right? Maybe a bit high or low? I'm also wondering if anyone would happen to know what manufacturer these would go to or maybe they aren't that specific. I know that's a long shot but you never know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JChapoton (Feb 23, 2013)

late 80s very early 90s


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2013)

A set came on my 1898 Acme king (sears) they were optional, steel was standard. Also offered in 1900 catalogue, possibly later...


----------



## bike (Feb 23, 2013)

*would (haha) love to see*



JChapoton said:


> late 80s very early 90s




catalogs or other lit showing this- I was always under the impresson late 90s-00s. thanks


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2013)

bike said:


> catalogs or other lit showing this- I was always under the impresson late 90s-00s. thanks




your impressions are excellent!


----------



## pelletman (Feb 23, 2013)

JChapoton said:


> late 80s very early 90s




No, late 80's is hard tired safety.  Mid to late 90's on these.  95/6 and later


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 23, 2013)

Seen more often on ladies bikes. These are most likely made of hickory?

$200 sound more than fair if a guy is looking for these.......


----------

